# Left Handed Savage 30-06 for sale



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm planning on putting this rifle up for sale on Utah gun exchange and maybe gun brokers.


I thought I'd see what you guys thought about what I'm asking?
Does $300.00 sound fair?


-I've had it almost 33 years and have not even shot more than a 100 rounds through it. 
-The stock is worn but it still shot tight groups the last time I used it.
Action and tube are very clean.






Anyone interested?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I think $300 is a good place to start. What's the caliber 30-06? I'd take a picture of the crown on the barrel as well.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That price is more than fair. 

Most Savage 110's that I have seen go for $400 on up. 

Right now there is one on Gunbroker where they are asking $700 for, now if they get what they are asking that is the question.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I think you're about right. I see a lot of decent rifles in that $300-$350 pricing in shops...Winchesters, Remingtons, Savages...some with little old scopes and some without. Frankly, most have had more carry time than actual shooting time, just someones "huntin gun". They never fly off the selves, even at that price. $300 is a fair price and if you hang in there you should be able to find a buyer. Sometimes being a lefty will help a little, but generally being a lefty actually makes it sell slower.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

As a lefty I hate to pass up Lefty guns, but I just dont need another gun I'll never shoot. Wish I needed it, its a fair price for sure. 



-DallanC


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Do you think rifle sales will increase later in the summer as hunting season starts to get closer?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Sales will pick up as summer goes alone. If you have an old scope laying around it would help the sale of the rifle to have a scope mounted on it. Most buyers of this rifle will be young or first time rifle buyers and would like a complete ready to go outfit. Throw in an old case and maybe a box of ammo and your buyer s will increase.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

ridgetop said:


> Do you think rifle sales will increase later in the summer as hunting season starts to get closer?


I'd think when draw results come out, there is a spike in gun sales - usually utahgunexchange.com is pretty slow during the winter/early spring, but picks up around April/May for long guns.


----------

